# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Polishing a Reno In Perth

## timftr

Been following Renovate Forum for a while but have only now had the opportunity of getting my hands dirty.  Purchased a house in bassendean recently and ive had the keys since the start of june.  Partner is going through chemo at the moment so we have moved back home so shes got her parents help while Im at work. 
My partner has some friends who have had a reno done on their house in bayswater by a semi retired builder,  I liked the look of what hes done and that a lot of materals are recycled keeping the costs done.  I also want to learn some skills so Im working with him around 2 days a week when available then work by myself with a list of jobs I can do to speed up the build. 
First job was to decide what we wanted out of the property and what we could easily change,  the back extension is pretty easy to change but few issues with the slab being an old porch and not level and the back roof is the old tin roof of patio with a second newer tin roof put on top. 
Going to gut the back extension and change the layout of the middle room( old kitchen)study.
Going to make the lounge into the main bedroom and knock out a door into a new ensuite bathroom.
Going to add covered area of the back. 
Good thing working like this is that if we come up with better ideas we change as we go. 
Day one of reno was taking out fire place and chimney, took us half a day went pretty smooth the rest of day 1 and 2 we stripped the back extension of plasterboard, taking out the wall of small bedroom next to kitchen.  Took out lino and carpet. 
1 issue that we had was that the previous owner didnt give us the key to the meter box so I had to drill it out and replace it so we could pull put switches and power points.  
Completed  more than whats in these photos Il update soon.

----------


## timftr

Downloaded some more photos off my phone. 
Ive included photos of the side of the house showing the original with the crap extension.
 They must of had fun with the expander foam on the other side it stuffed with newspaper. 
 The rest of the photos are of the demo 
Shows the brick walls cut for the new hall way and main bedroom ensuite.
removed wall of old laundry, removed render and tiles.
pulled up lino found that they put floor leveller over old floor tiles from laundry into toilet. 
Removed door frame that goes from old hall way and made it fit in the new hall way.
had a joiner come and measure up the door way for ensuite and start of hallway.

----------


## Wavenut

Hi there, 
Keen to know what you paid for the place, what the reno budget is and the scope of works. 
Look like a great job and has plenty of potential.

----------


## Bloss

I presume the asbestos sheeting on the back extension? You should if you weren't planning to - just because the best time to do so is when you are doing the sort of large scale reno your have started on

----------


## timftr

> I presume the asbestos sheeting on the back extension? You should if you weren't planning to - just because the best time to do so is when you are doing the sort of large scale reno your have started on

  yeah nasty asbestos going to go but not yet need to do some work on the roof first the take all asbestos in one hit,  Got it that back room in the eaves and an old shed out the back.  I think i will use contractor my partners just gone through breast cancer so shes worried about me getting hurt.

----------


## timftr

> Hi there, 
> Keen to know what you paid for the place, what the reno budget is and the scope of works. 
> Look like a great job and has plenty of potential.

  Paid 475K in feb our budget is approx 50k but trying to go under that by being smart with our choice of products etc,  
I will put up a sketch of the plan later bit easier to describe with a pic. 
rough outline is keep it 3 bedroom but put the kitchen lounge dining and laundry all in back extension.  ensuite is off old lounge into extension.  every thing out the back will be kept stud wall,  outside will be weatherboard.  Floorboards over concrete easier to level.
Not much being done on the original house except the flipping of the door location on middle room/ soon to be study.

----------


## Wavenut

> Paid 475K in feb our budget is approx 50k but trying to go under that by being smart with our choice of products etc,  
> I will put up a sketch of the plan later bit easier to describe with a pic. 
> rough outline is keep it 3 bedroom but put the kitchen lounge dining and laundry all in back extension.  ensuite is off old lounge into extension.  every thing out the back will be kept stud wall,  outside will be weatherboard.  Floorboards over concrete easier to level.
> Not much being done on the original house except the flipping of the door location on middle room/ soon to be study.

  Looks like a really good purchase - heaps of potential there - i think your on the money mate ---------- best wishes to your wife - hope she is doing ok.

----------


## timftr

Got the door frames and we put in the ensuite yesterday, bit of fiddle but in now, im going to put my brickies hat on and fill up round the frame and fill up the open door space in the middle room. 
Picked up the floor boards and the double doors with fixed windows for the back room. its about 3.9m long and about 2m high,  the builder liked it cause its well made and we will put it in while we rebuild the wall. 
My job today while the builder is off was to denail all the floorboards it wasnt to bad I used his home made denailer tool.

----------


## timftr

> Looks like a really good purchase - heaps of potential there - i think your on the money mate ---------- best wishes to your wife - hope she is doing ok.

  Cheers,  the whole reno process has kept my partner focused on something else instead of her chemo treatment,  got stacks of house mags,

----------


## sundancewfs

Well done.  Huge amount of work going on!  :2thumbsup:    

> got stacks of house mags,

  I threw out a heap the other day, put them in the recycling bin.... Truck couldn't lift the bin :Blush7:  We had to unload half of them into the neighbours bin and then lift the two half full bins.  :Biggrin:

----------

